# 125G Tomb Raider Petrified Wood Anubias Garden- evolution pics p.1! New vid 8/19/15



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

wow that's awesome looking set-up there. You really put some dedication to your tank. The slope for the tank is another thing l liked. One thing that worries me is that the rocks might collapse unless you covered that already and didn't say it on the post. other than that good job! One question, how big is the tank and what kind of lightning system are you using?


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

I have no clue how you'll hold the slopes in place but congrats on the detailed layout.roud:


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

If your gonna rune your lights 14 hrs a day, you will get an algae farm. Nice start!


----------



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

That's a very unique tank you have built there. I really enjoy it. I do hope that you post pics 6 months down the line, when it has grown in a bit.
Thanks!


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

That looks really neat. You could always use a little two part epoxy if you're worried about the rocks moving.


----------



## MlDukes (Nov 24, 2009)

Tomb Raider it is. Very unique scape! .


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

Great concept built into a great tank. Have you thought about fish stocking yet?


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Very awesome! I like it! I like the man's hat!


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

*Current photo set*

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

*Bearded Clam*

abc


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

you have a nice system going there. No water changer, algae to a minimal and clams survive. Those things are supposed to be hard to keep.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## zyn1 (Aug 26, 2010)

i like it...nice concept with the LEDs


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

very nice work with the scape. usualy these things are kinda cheesy but you pulled it off with some great work


----------



## rhstranger (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow....just......wow. 
Love it. And super low maintenance to boot.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This tank is awesome.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

Realy cool scape. Now thats thinking outside the box.


----------



## Darth Toro (Mar 6, 2010)

I love the tank, it has such a great look to it. I hope you stick around on this forum so we can see it grown in some more. I just wanted to know how are you planting your anubias? Thread? Glue? Or something else?


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

Inspiring work -- thanks for sharing.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

*Old tank link!*

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

*Feeding*

abc


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Looks good. The only thing it's missing is Lara Croft's ________.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

*Cherry Shrimp Rock*

abc


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Cool, Interesting, Nice,
Fun, Creative, Awesome.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

So cool!


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

Amazing tank! Very refreshing to see someone go all out on a more old school type design than an Amano nature scape (which I think is becoming totally cliche at this point). 

Butterfly/hillstream loaches have to be one of the coolest looking fish. I'm probably going to turn my 29 gallon into a strong current/river type tank so I can keep some.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## doncityz (May 17, 2011)

Dang... this is something else... cool tank!


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice! you could definately say it gives off an idiana jones feel too. One of the most unique scapes i've seen in a while. I love the anubias. Keep it up!


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## sockfish (Jul 11, 2007)

A. I think you did it--this *really *looks Indiana Jones!

B. Where did you get the cool 'severed head' piece? [I have a certain nostalgia for "aquarium ornaments"!]

C. How _refreshing_ that it's not another rocks-n-grass amano rig.

D. Fun and well done--thanks for the treat!



sox


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

This is really awesome. Definitely one of the most convincing reclaimed jungle scenes I've ever seen.


----------



## BlazednSleepy (Aug 21, 2010)

Takes me back to Uncharted: Drakes Fortune.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

That higher quality photo makes it look more like a terrarium...very cool and unique scape.


----------



## ibmikmaq (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow that really matured into a true lost ancient civilization deep in the amazon jungle! I love it! fantastic job! You must be very happy with the outcome!


----------



## yondertank (Sep 7, 2009)

That has turned out great. The headdress for the guy really grew out nicely. I like what you did in the top right corner with the moss.


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

What an amazing tank!!!!


Jenna


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

whitepapagold said:


> New shot with a decent camera!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its looking great! How are the cherry shrimp doing? Did you get any sukura red baby shrimp yet?


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

your tank looks awesome man! i love those horizontal shelves your plamts are perched on


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## fauxjargon (Oct 23, 2010)

Beautiful! I love to see tanks that are done well in a style other than "nature aquarium".


----------



## blkg35 (Aug 22, 2010)

The tank definitely matches the theme. Great job!
Where did you buy the petrified wood at? Those are some really nice pieces.
I'm in OC too so hopefully it's local.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

most attempts to create a scene like this result in utter failure... generally looking like a 10 year old designed it.

you've done one hell of a job here. very inspiring.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

that is pretty cool looking, looks like a jungle.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

The last pic blew me away. It looks just like something out of tomb raider. Great job.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll be honest, I didn't like the scape in the begining, but man it really looks great as you added more petrified wood and slabs. Very well done.


----------



## blkg35 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the tips whitepapagold. But $800 for petrified wood...
The wood is definitely the major factor of pulling off the theme of the tank. 
Keep us updated with photos, love to see its progression.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

One of my all time favorite tanks. I wonder how this would look like if you tried it out as a terranium


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

That tank looks more ancient every time I see an updated picture. Good job.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

I am very impressed with this tank, especially the size- some of those petrified wood pieces must be huge! I really like the simplicity of the scape and how you got a ton of use out of very few plants.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Apr 7, 2011)

I am in LOVE with this tank!! 

Maybe this is just what I need to show people to get the ok for a big tank


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

This is so awesome. It's such a fresh breath of air from all the other tanks in here. Looks like it came right out of a movie set.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## farmhand (Jun 25, 2009)

scapegoat said:


> most attempts to create a scene like this result in utter failure... generally looking like a 10 year old designed it.
> you've done one hell of a job here. very inspiring.


Agree with the above comment totally.


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

I LOVE this tank! An inspiration that I'll be thinking about when I begin work on my African 55 gallon set up.

Great work!


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Tank would probably be fine with some of the smaller cichlids like the L. cylindricus or similar species. Especially with it mostly being anubias and ferns that have had a long time to settle in. in any case awesome tank. Very inspiring


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

whitepapagold said:


> Funny you say that because I think the petrified wood reefish layout would look KILLER with cichlids...But again, I think my tank, without the plants, would be a great cichlid tank! Good luck when you set yours up!


You are probably right and it probably would look great...but the only cichlids I am planning are a pair of kribs. Mine will actually be planted. Other stock will be congo tetras, petricola cats and maybe an African butterfly.

I am looking forward to you new pics!


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

That is a gorgeous cat! He's got lovely markings. I'm glad he is going to be ok. DOes he show interest in your tanks? We have three cats and, therefore, no open top tanks!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh, poor baby! I'm glad he had the surgery, it will greatly lessen any possible future blocks - he's a Bengal, isn't he?


----------



## C Campbell (Aug 24, 2010)

That is awesome and Tomb Raider is one of my all-time favorite games!!!

-Cory


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

whitepapagold said:


>


I really like your 'scape and I appreciate the time & thought you put into it. I think you have achieved the Tomb Raider feel.The head works and it adds to the picture.

Well Done!


----------



## Chafire (Jan 6, 2010)

Definately a very unique looking tank! I really like the look of it, almost that erie abandoned civilization feel to it. Great Work!


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Ok I have seen this type of thing attempted a billion times before, but I can honestly say you are the first person I have seen do it right!

This tank is incredible. Very well thought out and scaped.

Im keeping my eye on this thread for sure.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## morselchip (Jan 15, 2012)

Video looks fine to me, but then I'm watching it on my phone! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

That thing is so sweet! Love the fern on the head, looks like feathers for a headdress


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

hes a gorgeous looking bengal! looks very similar to my ocicat Max. I feed my bengals and oci's Orijen, they were born and raised on innova as i see it in the background. Innova really took a dive when PnG bought it up. my cats got really sick (very uncharacteristic) and i switched them to a simpler diet and they did multitudes better. 

oh and great tank!  

heres maxy and mojo


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

haha, what is it with people keeping cats and fish. Seems popular. Not saying anything I have 2 cats as well (strays). Its funny mine thinks my 55 gallon is a giant fish flavored drinking fountain too. Its annoying. I could never have an open top, he would be in it. I think they also light the warmth from the lights on the hood, plus a cat can never turn down the tactical advantage of a high scouting post.


----------



## Algae Beater (Jun 3, 2011)

royal canin has a heap of rice in it, which is fine if your cat is very active, but if hes more sedate avoid any and all grains  

im glad to hear he's healing


----------



## cradleoffilthfan (Jan 19, 2009)

I love your tank. It never occured to me to build somthing like that. It's like a scene out of a movie, you get to re-live over and over everyday. Congratulations on a really fine tank. Your hard work really paid off. Good looking cat too!


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

WOW FREAKIN AWESOME TANK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A very long time ago I saw a tank setup with petrified wood and the same type of plants, and fell in love with it! But your tank is even better than the one I saw, I think it was in a book or mag.! I have ALWAYS wanted to have my own setup, but I have not had a tank with the correct size to pull it off! That and no one had enough petrified wood either! I never would have thought of e-bay! Now I know of a place close that has a lot of pet.wood, but I still don't have the correct size tank or the $ to get one! So I am going to subscribe to this thread and hopefully I will be able to get a good sized tank and I will use Your tank as a blue print to doing it the CORRECT WAY!!!

Again you did a AWESOME JOB!!!!!! Maybe seeing your tank will persuade the wife to let me get a large tank!!! LOL 

What are the dimensions of your tank? Also are you still keeping clams in the tank, or did the heat get them?

Keep up the AWESOME WORK!!!
Drew

p.s. My wife is a vet tech, and the clinic she works at has a "Orange Bengal" female! Very BEAUTIFUL CATS! Jasmine is her name! She is very sweet to me and a few others, but won't tolerate many others! LOL Funny Cats!


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

It looks amazing! You did a great job. Well done


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

SAE are awesome. they eat like no tomorrow when young, and as adults they are cool fish (pretty smart, have personalities). 

have you considered getting a chiller?
or maybe floating ice cubes in a bag during the day?


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

If you're worried about your shrimp population with the SAEs, you could try ottos. I used to have SAEs and they didn't eat as much algae as the ottos. Those little guys are great at cleaning up the tank. 



whitepapagold said:


> Wont do a chiller as they blow off too much heat into the room. Bags of ice would be a PITA.
> 
> I just don't want maintenance and right now, there is zero! Other than a water change when I feel like it and cleaning the glass (or plexi in this case) once a month or so.
> 
> ...


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

You can always use a small fan and aim it to blow across the water surface! It will keep it cool for sure, but ya have to keep up with evaporation! I had to use a few computer fans when I had a reef years ago! Just used them on my sump and it worked great. Also I have used them on the back of my canopies too.

Keep up the great work!
Drew


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

I love your tank [email protected]!


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah I also have a problem bringing down the temp in my acrylic tank so I've given up. The tank usually 82 in the summer. But on the bright side, on hot summer days the temp in my glass tank seems to rise really quickly while the acrylic tank is stable.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

I run 12V PC fans on the back of my canopy connected to a Temp Controller to cycle the fans on and off. Helps alot to keep temps down. It also gives you a nice illuminated digital temp gauge.


----------



## Taari (Jul 31, 2010)

This tank is AMAZING! It TOTALLY looks like a scene from Tomb Raider or Indiana Jones! I think my favorite part is how the anubias roots grow down over the rocks and look like hanging vines. It's that little touch that really makes it look perfect I think.


----------



## meejo (Jul 31, 2012)

I have just one word, awesome!


----------



## zenche (Feb 9, 2011)

dang yo. this is one cool tank. good job!


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

if you put some comp fans to blow across the surface and lift your outake to increase surface agitation, you can significantly increase evaporation, and that will cool the tank. i know my stagnant betta growout jars are normally 3-4 degrees below room temp, you could probably get 6-8 with good surface agitation and airflow.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## CPD (Feb 7, 2012)

This will go down as one of my most favorite tanks of all time. The rustic look of the rocks with ferns and anubias is simply incredible, a truly amazing thing you've done with this tank!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

Haven't seen this thread in awhile. It's still looking great. Do you still have the clam in there?


----------



## zankotsu (Jul 26, 2012)

This tank feels very "Legends of the Hidden Temple"


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

whitepapagold said:


> No the clam died a while ago. I haven't found any more locally for sale.
> 
> This summer has been NASTY... Tank hit 90 degrees numerous times. Sat at 87 degrees for the past few weeks... The Java fern even took a dive recently... My chinese hillstream loach died...


Aww... that's a bummer. I hope all goes well next summer.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I really like this! looks like an old Aztec city that flooded

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JunJunJenn (Aug 1, 2012)

This is so neat, very inspiring.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

Subscribed. 

I really enjoy this tank. Get that man a chiller so his fish stop boiling!


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

new pic posted where?


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

That's what I was wondering...


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## StraightAddicted (May 20, 2012)

Amazing def. one of my favorite tanks that I have seen. I could stare into that for days without sleeping. Sorry to hear about some of your down points, but you live and you learn. Hopefully, the future chiller will fix a lot the problems that you've had. Keep up the hard work and can't wait to see you other tanks down the road


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

Gorgeous tank! I was just at a LFS and they had some mayan type stuff and thought WTH would I do with that. You answered that question.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I may have said this in one of my previous posts, but I don't care for many "landscapes", but like StraightAddicted, I could stare at this for days...


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Pretty cool tank. Nice work.


----------



## marioman72 (Jan 22, 2010)

this tank is incredible, looks super natural and aged. i def liking the smaller amount of leaves on the bust. all the Anubias is so lush it looks like spilling vines.


----------



## CoffeeLove (Oct 31, 2012)

Simply epic

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## jpalimpsest (Dec 7, 2012)

Brilliant tank!


----------



## Greenmagick (May 2, 2010)

This tank is just stunning!


----------



## FrstTmr (Dec 2, 2012)

This is one of the best tanks i have seen on here, keep up the awesome work. Im with zankotsu, definitely legends of the hidden templeish


----------



## statler&waldorf (Apr 24, 2012)

Your scape is amazing, I love seeing something so unique! But what really blows my mind is the patience it would take to let something like this evolve! Your tank clearly did not get to where it is overnight, but your vision and planning paid off.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

This is one of the best low-tech tanks I've seen. I love how many tiers and levels you made, which is something truly unique from most flat scapes.


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

I am so in love with this tank!!

It's a neat concept and the execution - WOW!!!


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## sepulvd (Mar 19, 2012)

Incredible tank. Very Inspiring


----------



## brinks (Dec 19, 2007)

great job


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

I love this tank! I have to deploy in JUN 2013 so I can't start a new one now but I want to do a 90 like your tank. I will be hitting you up for some help !


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I can't say it enough - I *love* this tank!


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Sooooo wonderful! I could watch a tank like this forever!


----------



## Tetrameck (Mar 1, 2013)

One of the most unique and beautiful aquariums i've seen. Nicely done!!!

Defintiely has the whole tomb raider feel to it. :thumbsup:


----------



## depech (Dec 6, 2011)

Very impressive! I love your hardscapes!


----------



## TheRiverRat (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow, this is stunning. A flooded jungle temple! Would look sick with some little crayfish chillin on the ledges.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

This tank is so cool! Great show too lol


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

the only reason this tank looks so amazing is because it looks so natural.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

It has amazing depth - whatever you are using in the back has a small enough leaf to make it look like it's far away. One day this will be my inspiration to redo my 125!


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## keep_on_keepin_on (Mar 6, 2013)

LOVE the scape!!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the breakdown! I guessed everything but the fissidens - glad to know I've learned _something_ here! lol

The tank is an excellent lesson in pre-planning and scale. The scale of the various plants and their small leaves paired with the structures and the statue end up making the coffeefolia look like elephant's ears, and the java fern like a young palm tree. I see glimmers (esp. off to the left side) of what look like silhouetted tree trunks. There's so much to learn here for people wanting to make "landscapes" in their tanks!


----------



## hunterlook (Feb 21, 2013)

whitepapagold said:


> New crappy iphone video-
> 
> Tank 5/6/13 - YouTube


This video is from the future, why is no one freaking out?

Great video narration from the news anchor in the background too- "California woman killed by a lion".

Overall, awesome tank!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

This video is from the future, why is no one freaking out?

LMAO!!! Good catch!


----------



## Dx3Bash (Jan 9, 2013)

Tetrameck said:


> One of the most unique and beautiful aquariums i've seen. Nicely done!!!
> 
> Defintiely has the whole tomb raider feel to it. :thumbsup:


+1 Very nice.


----------



## ICPjuggla (Mar 17, 2009)

Wow, nice tank!! I love what you have done here, impressive..


----------



## Alaskan Fishface (Feb 16, 2013)

OMG, that is the most awesome tank. It's my dream tank! I feel like Im' in the heart of the Cambodian jungle! If I were a fish I would want to live there.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## mfurufuru (Mar 20, 2012)

Love it.

Do you think you can post a high res shot?


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome tank! It just gets better with time.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

We each have those tanks we see and cannot forget. Tanks we look at again and again, because they delight us so much. Tanks that inspire us to go in new directions, to think more deeply, to dream more frequently. 

This is one of those tanks for me. Totally inspiring. Thank you for sharing it with all of us.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

All theme tanks sound like great ideas, very few people pull them off. This is one of the best I've ever seen and it keeps improving as it grow thicker. It just gets more interesting each time I see it.

Well done!

Maybe Lara Croft or Indiana Jones talking as background vs. eyewitness News & How I Met Your Mother for your next video, just a thought. :wink:


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## Duck5003 (Oct 1, 2012)

Still looking great! This is still one of my favorite tanks on this site, the progression has been really fun to watch and the layout is great! If your needing to get rid of any fissidens i know a certain person who would be happy to take some off your hands :red_mouth .


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh my, this tank is awesome!! You did a great job on this. It's inspiring!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

looks like everything is growing great!


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

i absolutele LOVE this tank!


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## Stinkmonky (Apr 16, 2012)

You know, you did a great job at making a tank with plastic decorations not look cheesy 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## Stinkmonky (Apr 16, 2012)

whitepapagold said:


> Thanks but theres no plastic decorations! If you mean the face/bust- thats a stone carving from africa!


That's what I was speaking of. And oops lol well I'm sure this tank could make actual plastic decorations look good too


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

great tank!!! and thanks for sharing so many tips. 


i've always been drawn to the 'fewer' type plant tanks and yours is another (fantastic) example of this.


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

I am really excited to see how this tank progresses, now that it won't be taking such a hit in summer. 

So sorry about your fish! I won't use cO2 for just that reason. Too many "I killed all my fish" threads from people who are way better at this stuff than me.


----------



## Dan's85 (Mar 18, 2013)

Simply amazing!!!


----------



## Stone454 (Jun 1, 2013)

This is perhaps the most awesome tank I have ever seen, other than the big 1200 gallon plus planted tanks, awesome job


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## Xirxes (Aug 18, 2008)

What I tell my clients is to put two old school analog suction cup thermometers on either end of the aquarium, average the temp for accurate readings.

Digital temp reading is an Inexact science without regularly calibrated lab grade meters.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

real nice , i like this , but the face looks abit disturbing lol :icon_smil


----------



## skoram (Aug 9, 2012)

At this I thought this was going to be a really cheesy looking tank. I couldn't have been more wrong. One of the coolest tanks I have ever seen. Kudos!


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## Deanna01 (Jun 18, 2013)

This is gorgeous and amazing. I am honestly in awe of your talent in putting this together. What did you use as the structure in the back to make it look like tree canopy? I am supposing the plant is the fissidens fontanus you mentioned, but what are the arches it is attached to?


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

This take is awesome! Did you use co2 or any fertilizers?


----------



## Em85 (Apr 16, 2009)

I love how you got the anubias in the center to cascade down, it has a jungle vine feel to it. Awesome tank - nice work!


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

i think you should leave the sand patch just below the face empty , make it look like a cave or door just below it , quite a good focal point


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## georgesd (Jun 12, 2013)

I just came across this thread. What an incredible tank! It looks so much fun and the plants look great. Congratulations nod thank you for sharing your tank and your knowledge.


----------



## ShawneeRiver (Aug 31, 2011)

Un-freaking-believably awesome tank! I absolutely love it! Wow!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Just checking in, love this tank. Just wondering how it's doing for you?


----------



## Luminescent (Sep 13, 2013)

Absolutely stunning Aquascape- it should be in an international competition.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

My jaw hit the floor when I saw this.
Stunning


----------



## juumou (Sep 4, 2013)

This is absolutely gorgeous and so inspiring, one of my favorites! Amazing!


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## oso52 (Aug 4, 2013)

Amazing looking tank! I love the look of petrified wood, your use of if really makes me want to use it more·Thanks for sharing·


----------



## Padraig Pearse (May 26, 2013)

> I'll try to get better pics but for now this is all Ive got!


Please do. This tank is freakin great.


----------



## Wolf19 (Jan 24, 2013)

You NEED to get us better and clearer pictures, this tank needs justice! Too nice for phone quality pictures


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

This tank just makes me happy looking at it. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## Qwe (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you for the update! Never saw your thread before, and I think it's totally awesome!


----------



## The Trigger (May 9, 2012)

This is actually really cool! Good work


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

I was just talking about this tank last night on Pet World Radio, that's funny. As much as I liked the overgrown mess it was, it sounds like the trim and a good cleaning will do good things.


----------



## corrupt (Jan 25, 2014)

unreal...well done


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

Plants grew in exceptionally well. Nice job.


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

Really fantastic. Got me thinking about re-doing the whole scape in my 75. :icon_eek:


----------



## Menace (Jan 15, 2014)

whitepapagold said:


> Latest crappy iphone pic lol-


I hear iPhones actually have really great cameras. I have a Canon S95 and I remember them comparing the iPhone to it which at the time was a $400 High-end Point and Shoot camera.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks for the pm!

the jm has filled in nicely and i like the 'cavey' look/feel to it. good call.

your tank is great and hope the updates continue. +10 on the better camera idea, lol!

thanks,


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

It still looks really great. I'm glad it lasted.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I love this tank!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Damn awesome tank, love the old photos in the first post (especially when it was anubias heavy.. huge fan of that plant) very cool scape!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice job!

The headdress on the statue cracks me up. 

Just curious- with all that petrified wood in there, have you monitored your kH/gH/TDS over time? A friend of mine who used to be active on here did a scape once with petrified wood and had a hard time keeping those from building up even with 50% weekly water changes, so ended up re-doing the scape.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

lauraleellbp said:


> Nice job!
> 
> The headdress on the statue cracks me up.
> 
> Just curious- with all that petrified wood in there, have you monitored your kH/gH/TDS over time? A friend of mine who used to be active on here did a scape once with petrified wood and had a hard time keeping those from building up even with 50% weekly water changes, so ended up re-doing the scape.


If they still have the wood, they can dip/coat it in a few layers of clear polyurethane (let dry between each coat) Let sit a 3 weeks + after last coating to fully cure then do a water test (bucket of water + petrified wood).
I am at the water test stage right now for some 'shrimp rock' my husband polyurethane, it since my gh is already high and the rocks sent it off the charts (hoping it works).
If they missed a spot with coating, (test shows raised gh) let dry, recoat and cure, then try again.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Good idea!


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## HelplesslyHuman (Dec 19, 2013)

I always catch this topic weeks after it's been bumped and I feel bad for putting it at the top when there's no update but I just have to say, this is perhaps my all time favorite tank. It's not quite as technically impressive or stunning as the good Amano type tanks but it has soooo much depth and intricacy, I always see something new to admire in it. Crucially, the way you've designed it to grow and change over time rather than forcing the plants to conform to your initial idea is absolutely stunning. The Amano tanks look great in pictures and displays but I'd prefer this tank in my home any day of the week. This is more than art, it's an ecosystem. In many years when I have the money for a large setup, this will absolutely be my primary inspiration. Beautiful


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow, that is an awesome scape. Really original. Great work. Everything goes together so well. It definitely carries me into the scene of an ancient world overgrown by time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

Amazing, I love tanks where Anubias is the star, it's my favorite plant.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow. Great scape! If you end up redoing it, you could totally rock a Mayan pyramid, that would be amazing, too.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

What do you plan to do with the coffeefolia? Sell it maybe (hint)?


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

I think it is really cool,well done.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Could be Mini pellia aka coral moss aka Riccardia chamedryfolia. Cant tell from the pic as its a bit fuzzy. Or it could also be subwassertang. If it has a hard almost coral feel to it then its riccardia, if its soft and paper like then its subwassertang!


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

whitepapagold said:


> Definitely soft! And looking at pics it has to be subwassertang!!! Thanks!
> 
> Subwassertang it is! It reminds me of hammer coral from my old reef tank a little in leaf shape.
> 
> ...


Yep was leaning towards subwassertang as it does grow a LOT faster as u have noted. Very hardy plant and yes is thrown in refugium a lot as irs again hardy and grows fast


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

great to see your tank again!


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

What happened to your statue?


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## someoldguy (Feb 26, 2014)

Tank looks great!! Much better without the bust , the open sand area opens the tank right up and contrasts nicely with all the stone/greenery around it . IMHO I'd keep the tank 'beheaded'.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

nice, I'm digging this look


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

cool tank!


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## flamechica (Jan 27, 2015)

Just skimmed through all 26 pages to see the evolution of your tank. Amazing! Although, I liked it better with the bust.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

I would love to see the bust come back in. There is something about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

Links to larger sized images?


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## jlfkona (Jan 1, 2013)

Love that the bust is back in. This is one of my favorite tanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Just awesome! Ive been working toward something like this (in a way). Anubias and moss only on a much smaller scale (20gal for now). Thank you for some much needed inspiration. There's not many builds like this that ive seen in any forum so its a breath of fresh air or should i say fresh "water!?".


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

*Love that the bust is back in. This is one of my favorite tanks*


+1


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

that statue is what makes this tank glad it went back in


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## gt turbo (Sep 13, 2012)

Not sure if i commented on this post before but truth be told, I am in awe of this tank.

You have tossed many aquascaping rules/standards out the window and the tank just works. 

Keep up the good work, loving the evolution of this tank.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Is that Morgan Freeman?


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

This is an incredible tank, like no other I've seen.


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

love this tank


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## Mitashade (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow, your moss has really exploded! Love the look of this now, very cool. Can they pass under the centre structure anywhere, or do they have to swim over?


----------



## jorstrick (May 8, 2015)

Looking at your tank makes me not want to look at mine lol. Amazing setup high five and props to you my friend

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## Simon_Stephen (Jul 8, 2015)

this tank is one of my favorite tanks I've seen on this forum good job man


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

It's not your traditional layout, but I like what you've done, you've got some interesting fish species, and I like the moss.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## Jamo's Fish (Jul 8, 2015)

i want to see 'em::icon_smil


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## doinkmobb (May 12, 2010)

This tank is way more interesting, imaginative and creative than the 8 million "me too" umi-gumi layouts. They are pretty to look at, but it's just the same thing over and over; this one stands out and is innovative, instead of formulaic.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

This is one of the best looking tanks I've ever seen across the entire internet and beyond. A huge congrats and job well done. 

And PS, yes, AlanLe is THE MAN.


----------



## Mikeygmzmg (Mar 19, 2015)

One of a kind. Very nice tank! It reminds me of an Indianna Jones movie or something : )


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

Based on your #2 stipulation on pg 1 "is it easy to maintain". How do you go about making it easy to maintain? I'm possibly picking up a 125 on Sunday and I'm kind of nervous about jumping from a 55 to a 125. Any tips on making the transition easy or how to make the tank easily maintainable?


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info! Seems like you have it down to a science . I'm currently running co2 and do dose ferts but I also never test the water. the thing I'm most worried about is water changes. Currently I use 100% RO water and remineralize each 5g bucket before it goes in the tank. I do roughly 40-50% a week right now on a 55 so if that regimen continues I could be in for some long nights!!


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

whitepapagold said:


> Thats a BIG part of why this tank even happened. It was a reef tank prior and I would buy distilled water and mix my own... for 125 gallons... UGH For 2 years...
> 
> I switched to tap for the freshwater tank because its just too much work otherwise. My tap is hard and like 7.8 pH and pretty nasty... But ammonia/chlorine remover and water changes of 30% or less work fine.
> 
> ...


I definitely hear you. Seems like life is just a big compromise sometimes haha . I've thought about doing a reef here and there but it just seems too daunting, too much work, too expensive, and did I mention, expensive!!!

Plus I think I actually prefer the look of a well laid out planted tank, like yours for example. 

I appreciate the kind words and the wisdom. I hope mine ends up looking as nice as yours does!


----------



## jcmv4792 (Jul 15, 2015)

So do you only run co2 to get the plants grown up? If not, how do you run co2 while not adding any ferts, and with a low-bioload?


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## end3r.P (Aug 31, 2015)

Great tank.

How do the various shrimp get along with the corydoras (and other lower-tank dwellers)? I'm going to have 6 or so corys in my 38-gallon and I'm wondering whether any shrimp could coexist peacefully.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

I really like the theme of your tank. Good luck with the new BMLs.


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## RcScRs (Oct 22, 2009)

I remember this scape before I took a break three years ago. It's amazing that it's still running like woah. It has progressed a lot!


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

abc


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

I just wanted to thank everyone for their interest in this tank. and here is the link to my tank journals NEW home where I JUST ADDED a TIME LAPSE video!!! Check it out- 15 hours in 2 minutes.

Time lapse video at the end of 1st post at new thread home here- Its ALL the same 1st post and pics I had here, just somewhere I can trust...

Papas 125g Ancient Ruins Petrified Wood tank TIME LAPSE VIDEO 10/22/15

Thanks for everyones support! You can read the first post on this thread for why I moved the thread and deleted my content... Just wanted to do one last bump so all subscribers know where to go if they want to still see this tank and its evolution! And the time lapse is killer!


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

This is a bummer


----------

